# What an Armful   -   Share Some Pics of Super-Sized Pets...



## SmoothSeas (Jun 19, 2022)

This kitty looks like he's an inflatable in Macy's Thanksgiving Day parade...



​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 19, 2022)

and yet another over-sized feline


​


----------



## Pepper (Jun 19, 2022)

The second one looks so fake.  Can we have a link to it please?


----------



## Pepper (Jun 19, 2022)

I found my own link!  Holy!
https://www.boredpanda.com/giant-ca...oogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=organic


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 21, 2022)

guess the gal's is in there for scale...


_Giant tortoises of the Galápagos, in Ecuador.


_​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 21, 2022)

and in this case, what a lapful...



​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 21, 2022)

or very small people.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 23, 2022)

well, his ears are super-sized...


​


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 29, 2022)

one big bunny...



​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 30, 2022)

​A baby goat named Simba was recently born with 19-inches long ears (48 cm) in Karachi, Pakistan.

Due to his extremely long ears, Simba could enter the Guinness Book of World Records and there are currently no goats that hold this record. Simba is of the Nubian goat species, a breed of domestic goat who has the longest ears of any species. However, those of Simba are exceptionally longer, so long that they drag on the ground as he walks. His incredibly long ears could possibly be the result of a gene mutation or a genetic disorder but this does not seem to bother him.

Goat ears serve an essential role in helping to keep them cool in hot temperatures, and in Pakistan top temperatures in summer can reach 47 deg C.
​


----------

